# Cream Soap



## kelleyaynn (Feb 18, 2011)

Has anyone made cream soap?  I'd like to try it, but was wondering how thick you can get the soap.  The instructions I've found make it sound as if it turns out more like a lotion than a cream.   I'd like it to be like the whipped soaps you can find on Etsy, but those tend to have all sorts of ingredients I don't want in my soap (like SLS).


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Feb 18, 2011)

I've been looking for pretty much the same thing... something with the consistency of Foaming Bath Butter, that behaves the same way, but made from scratch. Will watch this thread with interest!


----------



## Coop (Feb 18, 2011)

Different recipes are different consistency. I am by no means an expert as I've only made 2 batches. Mine are very thick and then I use additives to thin. If you join the cream soap group here, http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/CreamSoap/
There is  alot of info and they are very helpful. It's wonderful to shave with and I've made some sugar scrubs. Not sure what exactly you're lookin for. HTH
Cindy


----------



## kelleyaynn (Feb 18, 2011)

Coop said:
			
		

> Different recipes are different consistency. I am by no means an expert as I've only made 2 batches. Mine are very thick and then I use additives to thin. If you join the cream soap group here, http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/CreamSoap/
> There is  alot of info and they are very helpful. It's wonderful to shave with and I've made some sugar scrubs. Not sure what exactly you're lookin for. HTH
> Cindy



I'm looking to make a shaving cream soap.  Thanks for the link to the cream soap group.  I'm going to check them out.


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Feb 19, 2011)

I've actually been a member of the Cream Soap Group for about a year, and do agree they are awesome. So helpful and generous with information, an invaluable resource. 

What I'm after though is a different texture than the normal cream soap gives. Something a little less pudding-like, and a little more fluffy... like buttercream icing texture, if anyone knows what I'm talking about...

Cream soap strikes me as more the texture and look of a thick moisturizing cream or a whipped butter


----------



## ironbrewer (Feb 19, 2011)

You can make a thicker or thinner cream soap by changing the ratio of NaOH to KOH. The more NaOH the thicker or harder. You might be able to make a fluffier soap by adding more NaOH and then whipping it up in a mixer. I would think a denser cream soap with air incorperated would be fluffier.


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Feb 24, 2011)

I hadn't thought of changing the lye ratios, will have to give this a try


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Feb 24, 2011)

I received a PM asking for a recipe from someone who's been having trouble joining the yahoo cream soap group, and can't access the wealth of information there. 

I have a great tutorial from Bekka that I used for my first batch, and it turned out great, so would like to repost here, but not sure if I'm allowed to. I looked around the group and couldn't find any policies on this, but don't want to step on any toes. So before I repost something found there, are there any Cream Soap Group members around who know whether it's permitted or not?

Any guidelines would be appreciated


----------



## AmyW (Feb 24, 2011)

I belong to the cream soap group too, it's not easy to join, for good reason. Their policies don't allow their recipes to be posted outside the group, you can be removed for posting them.


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you for answering Amy, that's exactly what I was afraid of. Just hadn't been able to find the policies regarding reposts within the group itself. I certainly don't want to be removed from the group! It really is a wonderful resource, and those who contribute there deserve to have their recipes and tutorials treated exactly as they wish.


----------



## queensh (Feb 24, 2011)

AmyW said:
			
		

> I belong to the cream soap group too, it's not easy to join, for good reason. Their policies don't allow their recipes to be posted outside the group, you can be removed for posting them.



What exactly is their criteria for joining? I was denied. It wasn't like I was sent some questions asking my geniune interests about joining. I am trying to learn like everybody else. Very disheartning but there are other sources out there I just have to do a little more research.


----------



## AmyW (Feb 24, 2011)

I was denied the first time. The application form doesn't give nearly enough room to detail a person's experience and interest, which is what they're looking for. I was only able to input that I'd been soaping for a month and wanted to do some cream shaving soap. I don't know their exact criteria, so I applied again and said as much. The owner emailed me and I replied back, and told them of my experience and how serious I was about soaping and was approved.  

The polices are under "Files" (left side navigation) =)


----------



## JackiK (Feb 24, 2011)

AmyW said:
			
		

> I was denied the first time. The application form doesn't give nearly enough room to detail a person's experience and interest, which is what they're looking for. I was only able to input that I'd been soaping for a month and wanted to do some cream shaving soap. I don't know their exact criteria, so I applied again and said as much. The owner emailed me and I replied back, and told them of my experience and how serious I was about soaping and was approved.
> 
> The polices are under "Files" (left side navigation) =)



Hmm.  I just applied to join the group.  Will be interested to see if I get denied, too.  Sounds a little egotistical to me.  But, what the hey, I'm just a good old redneck girl


----------



## JackiK (Feb 24, 2011)

JackiK said:
			
		

> AmyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I was denied.  Guess me and Bubba will have to stick wtih SMF


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Feb 25, 2011)

They may just not be accepting new members at the moment. I'd keep trying, it's worth it


----------



## brookings soap company (Jun 26, 2013)

A friend of mine loaned me a book called "Making Cream Soap" and the  instructions read sorta weird for me. I did manage to get my first batch  to work out good and the look and feel seemed right. I think that if you experiment a bit with the additional water added at the end  . .  maybe using less for the stiffer soap you are looking for you, I bet you can make a great product


----------



## Hazel (Jun 26, 2013)

I don't recommend adding additional water to Catherine Failor's recipes. She formulates recipes with a high amount of water. I calculated it awhile back and I think her water amounts came out to about 6x the total combined amount of both KOH and NaOH. The batch can separate if you add too much water. If you want to add some water at the end of the cook, reduce the ounces you want to add from the beginning water amount.


----------



## Lindy (Jun 28, 2013)

I _*was*_ a member of that group for a few years but recently quit because I don't like the attitudes. As long as bow at the waist appropriately you're fine.

The reason you would have been denied is they want 'experienced' CP/HP soapmakers.


----------



## Barbara AL (Jul 3, 2013)

My first cream soap I made today used Summerbee  meadows lye calculator used 60% KOH and 40 Naoh and followed the directions for the cream soap.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 3, 2013)

That's beautiful looking soap! Thanks for sharing the picture. Are you planning on adding a hydrosol or some other type of goodie to it?


----------



## Barbara AL (Jul 4, 2013)

I used some Aloe Vera added some Calendula Extract, Camilla Oil and a bit of Vitamin E I think I am going to leave it in unscented.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 4, 2013)

That sound lovely. I've read aloe also helps to boost lather. I decided to add a tiny amount of aloe juice to a few ounces to see how it would turn out and even the small amount caused the soap to separate. Lesson learned - use less water for the cook.  But to be fair, I was just learning how to make cream soap and I was following advice from Catherine Failor. I had seen other people's recipes that showed less water but I was too insecure to attempt it.


----------



## Barbara AL (Jul 4, 2013)

My 16 ounce batch called for 13 ounces,of water for the cook and after the,cook it had an additional water of 3 1/2 ounces of hot water to whip it up again. I super creamed mine from themSummerbee Meadows site they tell you how much to use.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 4, 2013)

The first 2 recipes I tried were from other people and I double checked the lye amounts on SoapCalc. Yes, it's a little more time consuming but I don't care for SBM's calc. It's just personal preference. I used the water they recommended. The third batch was my own recipe and because I was nervous, I calculated the water for a full amount based on Failor's way.

Now that I've done it, I'd use less water next time so I could add goodies after the cook. However, I don't plan on making more for awhile. I've got _*a lot*_ of cream soap.


----------



## brookings soap company (Jul 9, 2013)

*cream soap for dogs*

I have recently started making cream soap and was thinking that it would be a nice shampoo for my dog. At the moment we use an awesome Oat Milk soap bar for him . .  but the cream would be easier and less slippy than the bar. 
I was wondering if anyone has tried to use the cream soap for any sort of shampoo or dog shampoo . . .and if you did, would you like to share your recipe?


----------



## Mark the Box Guy (Jul 10, 2013)

You might find this thread helpful - My First Shaving Soap is a Success - for we are all making a softer creamy soap, and while the guys have used brushes to whip up a lather, one respondent uses it by rubbing it on her legs directly, without a brush.


----------



## newbie (Aug 23, 2013)

I just have to tell you guys the oddest thing. This cream soap group may be very elitist and hard to get into, but my mom was complaining about all these messages about cream soap getting into her mailbox. I had to block them for her. I never paid attention much to cream soap except for today I was talking to someone who mentioned wanting something like it. I saw this thread and thought....no way. Sure enough, my mom who knows nothing about soap and has no desire to, has somehow become a member of said elitist group without even trying. It's been driving her crazy. I can assure you, she never applied and she certainly doesn't make soap. How weird is the internet?


----------



## Hazel (Aug 23, 2013)

That is odd.


----------



## newbie (Aug 23, 2013)

It's more than odd! It's downright creepy because now I want to make cream soap and I am essentially a member because my mom is and has been for some months without her knowledge.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 23, 2013)

It's kismet! You were meant to make cream soap and this is why your mother started receiving messages. Really woo woo stuff!


----------

